# 500g - 1kg roaster



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm currently using a Gene 101 for roasting and whilst I'm getting some great results and feedback, it's becoming arduous having to roast in such small batch sizes so I'm looking to upgrade.

The roasters that I seem to come across most are the Cormorant and Bullet. I'd like the batch size to be slightly larger than 600g so the Bullet wins here. Availability in the UK seems lacking though.

Are there any others that I should be considering for home roasting?

The Amazon is too expensive for me at the moment.

I roast for a few friends and for myself so I guess go through a couple of kilos of green beans a week I guess.

Any help or info would be appreciated. 👍


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Longmanh

Bearing in mind the exchange rates at the moment plus having to pay import duty you may not be too far off the price of an Amazon new with a UK warranty

Not knocking the bullet, have no experience of one to do so, just picking up on your comment above about being too expensive.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply John.

Unfortunately I'm limited on space and as much as I'd love an Amazon, I just don't have any space for it. Not sure I'd want to roast with it in the spare room..... 🤔😄


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My brother has a Gene CBR1200 to move on, but if size is your concern then I don't think it would be the solution you need.


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

The Bullet is small for a 1KG roaster (+ only 1500W) but you will need to vent the smoke, so that always adds to the bulk. Main benifit of bullet is it's automation, as roasts can be captured and replayed again and again. I've never had any issues with support. Good luck


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

I have an aluminium exhaust I vent out of the window so no problems there but where did you buy the Bullet from @coffeejon?

I'm assuming from the States?


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

filthynines said:


> My brother has a Gene CBR1200 to move on, but if size is your concern then I don't think it would be the solution you need.


 Yes I read that yesterday in another thread, I could be interested.

As a comparison, how much bigger is it than it's smaller brother please?

Also, I'm assuming spare parts are harder to come by since Bella Barista stopped selling them?

Thanks.

H


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Longmanh said:


> I have an aluminium exhaust I vent out of the window so no problems there but where did you buy the Bullet from @coffeejon?
> 
> I'm assuming from the States?


 No, just straight from Aillio. I have x2 of them, no issues (just need to be patient, as they have a large waiting list)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Longmanh said:


> Yes I read that yesterday in another thread, I could be interested.
> 
> As a comparison, how much bigger is it than it's smaller brother please?
> 
> ...


 Does this help, Note the standard sized commercial multimeter on the right and 2 litre jug on the left. The roast chamber is a similar size to the smaller Gene, a little shorter by 10cm perhaps


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting to compare sizes (correct me if i'm wrong anyone)

Gene 1200 - L800 x W320 x H680 (3000W)

Dalian - L700 x W550 x H800 (2500W)

Bullet - L750 x W310 x H420 (1550W)


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Longmanh said:


> Yes I read that yesterday in another thread, I could be interested.
> 
> As a comparison, how much bigger is it than it's smaller brother please?
> 
> ...


 Dave's post will probably give you the best impression, together with the measurements given by Jon. It isn't small. I had on a kitchen worksurface (though not in my kitchen).

I've never had to order spares so I'm really not sure. A quick Google suggests that they're not widely available.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Longmanh,

I had this same debate a few weeks ago. The electrical side is important like the size. Depends if you are prepared to upgrade the power for the higher W machines. Exhaust is another factor, some machines easier to connect up than others (bullet requires some skills which I will need to learn when mine arrives). Other aspect is availability. I found the CBR1200 high in price where it is available new(5250eur for 1kg batch). For the Amazon and other machines from Bella Barrista I enquired 4 weeks ago on the phone and still waiting for the response. They had no stock of Amazon - so was not considered.

The other point to consider is how long your genecafe will be ok roasting 2KG/week. I have averaged (and will need to continue until October) around 4-5kg per week, but this is time consuming and frowned upon here. If you are staying at 2Kg and have the 3-4 hours/week to do it, might be worth sticking with what you have got.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Does this help, Note the standard sized commercial multimeter on the right and 2 litre jug on the left. The roast chamber is a similar size to the smaller Gene, a little shorter by 10cm perhaps
> View attachment 43151


 Thanks for the photo Dave, much appreciated.


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks to all the other responses, very helpful.

Roasting 2-3 kilos a week on the Gene is really time consuming and as much as I enjoy it, I'd like to speed the process up as well as start learning how to control each of the variables with greater accuracy.

I think the bullet seems like the best option but let's see.

Over the last 2 days, I've roasted a kilo of greens and will roast another 500g tomorrow and it would just be great to reduce 6 roasts to 2.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Exactly


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

filthynines said:


> My brother has a Gene CBR1200 to move on, but if size is your concern then I don't think it would be the solution you need.


 @filthynines did your brothers want to sell his CBR1200?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

wan said:


> @filthynines did your brothers want to sell his CBR1200?


 He does - I may post a For Sale thread because there appears to be a bit of interest. We're based in Walsall (as you can see) and it would need to be collected.


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

filthynines said:


> He does - I may post a For Sale thread because there appears to be a bit of interest. We're based in Walsall (as you can see) and it would need to be collected.


 Please tag me if you post there or let me know what price he looking for. I am interested.


----------

